# Vastus Lateralis(outer quad development) what works for you?



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

Enlighten me. What works for you to bring up the outer quads to give the thick set look? i.e. feet angles on squats or leg extensions/presses or what exercise do you feel works this area directly more than anything else. My quads are quite well devloped but seem very flat on the outer side like slabs, sh*t genetics or just more size and time required?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Narrow stance hack squats and leg extensions with you toes pointed inwards help me.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

single leg press with foot quite near the center of the foot plate.

feels very nice and can really feel it hitting the sweep


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> single leg press with foot quite near the center of the foot plate.
> 
> feels very nice and can really feel it hitting the sweep


Not tried this but heard others suggest it too - might give it a go.

In truth the VL is impossible to isolate completely, but to a limited degree certain exercises like narrow hack squats tend to slightly help increase development there over a long enough period of time.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

plate loaded quad raises (hammer strength machine) really hits mine.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

narrow stance aka feet close together on leg press does it for me, but as above you wont be able to isolate them but you can put more emphasis on the outer quad.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Front squats and Olympic Squats

As displayed here from someone who does not train for size - check out that outer sweep


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Front squats and Olympic Squats
> 
> As displayed here from someone who does not train for size - check out that outer sweep
> 
> View attachment 83253


Powerlifters do tend to have good sweep to their quads, and I have a theory there... the deep muscle fibres of the VL (and RF) heads of the quads are predominantly fast twitch muscle fibre (close to 70%), and those particular areas of the quad may well respond best to consistent heavier training. The teardrop VM is more slow twitch dominant and might do better from lighter lifting and higher reps.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Powerlifters do tend to have good sweep to their quads, and I have a theory there... the deep muscle fibres of the VL (and RF) heads of the quads are predominantly fast twitch muscle fibre (close to 70%), and those particular areas of the quad may well respond best to consistent heavier training. The teardrop VM is more slow twitch dominant and might do better from lighter lifting and higher reps.


Quite possibly and to expand on the theory I would also hypothesis after looking at the insertion points and 'feeling' during strongman events that the VF & RF are largely involved in balance under tension.

Powerlifters & Weightlifters all perform a lot of heavy back squatting for very low reps - I would suggest that the additional balance and knee tracking required in a freeweight squat also assists with the 'accidental' building of the outer sweep.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

was informed to do box stepups holding dumbells but couldnt balance well so changed it to stair climbing at work with truck brake discs so long as kept a narrow stance realy felt it in the outer quad more than usual


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Quite possibly and to expand on the theory I would also hypothesis after looking at the insertion points and 'feeling' during strongman events that the VF & RF are largely involved in balance under tension.
> 
> Powerlifters & Weightlifters all perform a lot of heavy back squatting for very low reps - I would suggest that the additional balance and knee tracking required in a freeweight squat also assists with the 'accidental' building of the outer sweep.


Yeah exactly, that makes a lot of sense - good stuff as always buddy.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

It seems to be, reading through these replies, that a narrow stance or placement of the feet seems to be the way forward to get the broad sweep that seems to be quite illusive in some. Due to the nature of the muscle in that area being fast twitch i may look at tweaking my leg days and drop the reps down, more weight and definitely a narrower stance. Yet again thanks for all the replies here lads......


----------



## 2scoops (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd go with dtlv and matt grif with the traditional view that front squats help the outer sweep!


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

Will give em a go and mix em up with my leg routine, all in the name of progress.


----------

